# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  ми-28

## Бобер

случайные фотки. сделал на мобильный телефон. машина готовится к запуску в серию. возможно летом запустят!

----------


## Александр II

Да вы прямо шпион:-))  :Wink:  

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

Хотя стоп!!! А не модель ли это???

------------
Александр.

----------


## Бобер

нет, не шпион. просто, бываю на аэродромах часто.
этот  борт я давно снял.

----------


## Бобер

кстате, не модель.

----------


## Бобер

продолжение фотографий с телефона. был тут случайно, опять без фотика! :Frown:  пришлось на телефон щелкать! :Mad:  качество соответствует телефону!

----------


## Zmey Smirnoff

Огромное спасибо - очень интересные фотки.

----------


## Бобер

надеюсь, что не крайние! :Smile:  обязательно еще на снимаю!

----------


## Бобер

первые машины.

----------


## Бобер

газовка. одна из старых моих фотографий.

----------


## Шарфюрер

Хм...неужели потихоньку начинают в войска поступать?

----------


## AC

> Хм...неужели потихоньку начинают в войска поступать?


Ну очень уж потихоньку...  :Smile:

----------


## Бобер

Ребяты, вы не поняли! Это первые экземпляры! они свое уже отлетали!!! калашный ряд из Ми-28!

----------


## Бобер

Случайная фотография! подготовка Ми-28 к полету! Вторая фотография увеличена.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

интересно они служат уже где нибудь?

----------


## Бобер

Насколько я знаю, еще нет. возможно, летом первые образцы поступят в войска. я думаю, что в Торжок.

----------


## Micro

> Это первые экземпляры! они свое уже отлетали!!!


Какой у них ресурс? 500 часов, как в "старые, добрые времена"?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Бобер

*Micro* каждый агрегат имеет свой ресурс. в какие времена? 500 часов, это про  что?

----------


## Micro

*Бобер*, я шучу.  :Smile:  

С одной стороны можно удивиться, что есть Ми-28, которые уже отлетались.  :Rolleyes:  

Но с другой стороны, конечно, надо иметь в виду, что первым машинам уже 20 лет и более.
То есть, они смогли бы попасть уже "по возрасту". 
И КВР Ми-28, как я понимаю, ещё ни одним АРЗ не освоен...

----------


## Бобер

*Micro*, КВР я думаю, что еще не освоен. С запуском в серию все и освоится.

одна из старых моих фотографий. отлетавший свое образец.

----------


## Chizh

> Какой у них ресурс? 500 часов, как в "старые, добрые времена"?


Одна из бед Ми-28 - малый ресурс редуктора. Не знаю как сейчас, но еще недавно он составлял 50 часов.

----------


## Бобер

*Chizh* ну , не давно, это уже давно. проблема осталась.  все дело  в схеме. сейчас ресурс увеличен в несколько раз.

----------


## Бобер

несколько случайных фотографий. вертолеты готовятся к максу.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

похоже, Томилино?

----------


## Бобер

ага. томилино.

----------


## Бобер

еще случайное фото.

----------


## kgb560

> еще случайное фото.




Good chart!!! Has the prototype picture?

----------


## VALES

> *Бобер*, я шучу.  
> 
> С одной стороны можно удивиться, что есть Ми-28, которые уже отлетались.  
> 
> Но с другой стороны, конечно, надо иметь в виду, что первым машинам уже 20 лет и более.
> То есть, они смогли бы попасть уже "по возрасту". 
> И КВР Ми-28, как я понимаю, ещё ни одним АРЗ не освоен...


Один из протатипов су-35 (т-10 какой то, точных цыфр не знаю) го то же в музее уже стоит, тобишь списанный  ;)
Да его наверное многие помнят, те кто был в монино :Smile:

----------


## Бобер

осмотр борта

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Торжок

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Торжок


О! А Вы и там были? А еше фото есть? Фоток Ми-28Н в инете много, а вот фотографий кабины я что-то не встречал. У Вас случайно нет?

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

фото кабины есть но качество очень плохое почемуто :Frown:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> фото кабины есть но качество очень плохое почемуто


А продемонстрировать можете?

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл



----------


## [RUS] MK

Имеется и такое фото: http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...6&d=1209297532

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Что самое удивительное у оператора нет управления.

----------


## AC

> Имеется и такое фото: http://forums.eagle.ru/attachment.ph...6&d=1209297532


А это тоже Ми-28?...  :Confused:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> А это тоже Ми-28?...


Да, это то же самое, что и второе фото в посте №34, только вид снизу слева.

----------


## AC

> Да, это то же самое, что и второе фото в посте №34, только вид снизу слева.


Спасибо...  :Smile:

----------


## forten07

Что за флуд? Одни знаки вопроса?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Что за флуд? Одни знаки вопроса?


Видимо, другая кодировка. Я бы на месте модераторов уже давно бы его забанил на... Т.к. все его сообщения такого толка.  :Mad:

----------


## alexvolf

В бесконечной паутине попался фотоснимок Ми-28 в полной боевой...
 Возник вопрос-какой взлетный вес аппарата учитывая то что на него навешали (обратите внимание на пневматики)? Реклама для выставки или все-же боевой вариант?
 С уважением

----------


## Бобер

еще одна фотка 

*alexvolf*, полная реклама. на максе можно много таких фоток нащелкать. все его характеристики в инете найти легко.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> еще одна фотка 
> 
> *alexvolf*, полная реклама. на максе можно много таких фоток нащелкать. все его характеристики в инете найти легко.


И акула торчит...  :Smile:  Это Торжок?

----------


## Бобер

*[RUS] MK*, он самый.

----------


## BSA

Торжок на Правдивом

----------


## [RUS] MK

02 видно часто летает, закоптился.  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну да, а ухаживать за техникой, мыть её у нас, видно, не принято.

----------


## BSA

42-ой на Правдивом, Август 09

----------


## Бобер

> Ну да, а ухаживать за техникой, мыть её у нас, видно, не принято.


сколько видел импортной техники.... мыть у них тоже не принято. особенно у амеров! амеры вообще любят летать на грязной технике! как снаруже, так особенно внутри(тихий ужас по сравнению с русскими).

----------


## [RUS] MK

> сколько видел импортной техники.... мыть у них тоже не принято. особенно у амеров! амеры вообще любят летать на грязной технике! как снаруже, так особенно внутри(тихий ужас по сравнению с русскими).


Тоже видел грязь на их самолетах. С одной стороны они летают чаще, с другой просто у них такой менталитет.  :Smile:  Но вот тихого ужаса не видел. Это как? Когда слой грязи мешает считыванию информации?  :Biggrin: 

Если можно, выложите немного фоток.

----------


## Бобер

> Тоже видел грязь на их самолетах. С одной стороны они летают чаще, с другой просто у них такой менталитет.  Но вот тихого ужаса не видел. Это как? Когда слой грязи мешает считыванию информации? 
> 
> Если можно, выложите немного фоток.



к сожалению не располагаю оными. поэтому, голословное утверждение. по моим наблюдениям. фотать их технику проблематично. сейчас становится и нашу сложно фотать. во всяком случае мне. да и особо акцент на грязь не делал никогда.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> к сожалению не располагаю оными. поэтому, голословное утверждение. по моим наблюдениям. фотать их технику проблематично. сейчас становится и нашу сложно фотать. во всяком случае мне. да и особо акцент на грязь не делал никогда.


А с чем связано, что становится сложно?

----------


## Бобер

> А с чем связано, что становится сложно?


просто запрещают фотографировать и все.

----------


## FLOGGER

А можно подробнее: где не дают фотографировать? На аэродромах, в музеях, еще где-то? Просто я не очень понял. Хотя запретов на фотографирование и на самом деле становится больше-в метро, например, на работе официально запрещено, хотя ничего секретного нет. Если так дальше пойдет, то скоро человека с фотоаппаратом вообще будут за шпиона принимать. Моему хорошему другу в Москве, например, не дали фотографировать ДПЛ пр.641, которая стоит у "Сходненской". Просто ничем не объяснимый бред или помешательство какое-то, уж не знаю...

----------


## Бобер

запрещают фотать на аэродромах, как армейских так и гражданских. в частях на стоянках, на испытательных полигонах.
заграницей вообще запрещено фотать их технику.
в музеях тоже запрещают. но, бывают музеи где заплати и фотай сколько хочешь.

----------


## FLOGGER

> запрещают фотать на аэродромах, как армейских так и гражданских. в частях на стоянках, на испытательных полигонах.


Мне кажется, что в этих местах, кроме гражд. а/п, и раньше это не поощрялось, мягко говоря. "Враг не дремлет".

----------


## Бобер

> Мне кажется, что в этих местах, кроме гражд. а/п, и раньше это не поощрялось, мягко говоря. "Враг не дремлет".


не поощерялось. особенно в советские времена. но были периоды когда на это сквозь пальцы смотрели. а сейчас вроде бы взялись за это дело!

----------


## [RUS] MK

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74a5A...eature=related


Fox511, http://forums.eagle.ru/showpost.php?...&postcount=220

----------


## FLOGGER

> а сейчас вроде бы взялись за это дело!


Ну, если других дел нет, то можно и за это взяться.

По этой ссылке:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74a5A...eature=related - я не понял, почему второй вертолет не подсел к попавшему в аварию, а смылся куда-то?

----------


## BSA

непонятно почему 03 корова стала 30 ой

----------


## [RUS] MK

> непонятно почему 03 корова стала 30 ой


Ну так очевидно же) Зеркальная фотка.  :Wink:

----------


## Shuravi07

> *Micro*, КВР я думаю, что еще не освоен. С запуском в серию все и освоится.
> 
> одна из старых моих фотографий. отлетавший свое образец.


 :Rolleyes:

----------


## BSA

интересно на 014 в "шаре" муляж или таки радар? автор 306

----------


## [RUS] MK

> интересно на 014 в "шаре" муляж или таки радар? автор 306


Там особый нановоздух.  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

Пара Ми-28, причем у ведущего все-еще трехцветная звезда

----------


## Бобер

парочка вертолетов на стоянке

----------


## BSA

> парочка вертолетов на стоянке


а что за бортовые ?

----------


## Бобер

номера не подскажу. упустил из виду.

----------


## Бобер

еще случайная фотка

----------


## BSA

Я так понимаю что "Панки" ?

----------


## Бобер

> Я так понимаю что "Панки" ?


поселок томилино.

----------


## kfmut

> еще случайная фотка


Подскажите, пожалуйста, чья такая синия 8-ка на заднем плане?

----------


## Антон

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, чья такая синия 8-ка на заднем плане?


Это Ми-38 :Wink:

----------


## kfmut

> Это Ми-38


О как! спасибо! Красивый машин! Это один из новых опытных образцов(ОП-2,ОП-3) или ОП-1 так перекрасили???

----------


## AC

> О как! спасибо! Красивый машин! Это один из новых опытных образцов(ОП-2,ОП-3) или ОП-1 так перекрасили???


См. тут:
http://www.take-off.ru/news/102-nove...-mi-38-11-2010

----------


## kfmut

> См. тут:
> http://www.take-off.ru/news/102-nove...-mi-38-11-2010


спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## Бобер

> О как! спасибо! Красивый машин! Это один из новых опытных образцов(ОП-2,ОП-3) или ОП-1 так перекрасили???


вот ссылка на тему, которую я создал. фоток достаточно: Фото Ми-38
и там на фотке стоит не оп1. оп2 или оп3. оп1 раскраску не менял. его на максе увидим после переделки под наши движки.

----------


## kfmut

> вот ссылка на тему, которую я создал. фоток достаточно: Фото Ми-38
> и там на фотке стоит не оп1. оп2 или оп3. оп1 раскраску не менял. его на максе увидим после переделки под наши движки.


Спасибо! Вашу тему я сразу посмотрел как с типом вертолёта определились ;-)

----------


## Бобер

> Спасибо! Вашу тему я сразу посмотрел как с типом вертолёта определились ;-)


всегда пожалуйста... будут новые фотки смотрите...

----------


## Бобер

давно не было фото.... случайная фотография, вид с зади.

----------


## Бобер

освежу тему

----------


## BSA

Неужели решили привести в божеский вид ранние прототипы? не к МАКСу ли готовят?

----------


## Lynx

032 как минимум год уже в таком виде. Там музей у них.

----------


## BSA

> 032 как минимум год уже в таком виде. Там музей у них.


   ОК,Cпасибо !

----------


## Бобер

и святая-святых... сборка. сорри за качество.

----------


## Антон

> и святая-святых... сборка. сорри за качество.


На них будет РЛС? Это для РОссии?

----------


## Бобер

> На них будет РЛС? Это для РОссии?


Эти борта регулярно летают.

----------


## boyan

> На них будет РЛС? Это для РОссии?


Для Алжира и Индии :)

----------


## Антон

> Для Алжира и Индии :)


БоянЪ,а для России матушки когда РЛС будет?

----------


## boyan

> БоянЪ,а для России матушки когда РЛС будет?


Когда сделают.

----------


## Антон

> Когда сделают.


Так для нашего МО Ми28 с РЛС уже делают?

----------


## boyan

> Так для нашего МО Ми28 с РЛС уже делают?


Нет, не делают. Я же говорю нет РЛС соответствующей ТЗ.

----------


## Антон

> Нет, не делают. Я же говорю нет РЛС соответствующей ТЗ.


Понятно,а для индусов какую РЛС ставите?

----------


## boyan

> Понятно,а для индусов какую РЛС ставите?


Мы (на заводе) никакую не ставим. А МВЗ может Н-025, а может просто макет весогабаритный.

----------


## Бобер

> Для Алжира и Индии :)


Борта  российские, для показухи покупателям. Один испытывался в индии. Рлс установлена - макет.

----------


## Lynx

Бобер, загляните в соседнюю тему http://forums.airforce.ru/showpost.p...9&postcount=46

А личное сообщение отправить религия не позволяет???

----------


## boyan

> Борта  российские, для показухи покупателям. Один испытывался в индии. Рлс установлена - макет.


Ясен перец, что российские. Контрактов с инозаказчиком еще не было.

----------


## A.F.

*Бобер*, спасибо за фотки! А они как давно сделаны? Просто Ми-38 ОП-1 (видно на 3-м снимке) тут совсем раздербаненый еще, без ТВ7-117 и редуктора, а его ж вроде как на МАКСе должны показывать чуть ли не летающим. Как впрочем и Ми-34С1 (ОП-1 или ОП-2?), тут тоже в кадр попавший

----------


## AC

Уважаемый A.F.,
так этот серый с "шариком" это все-таки бывший "38" или нет?

----------


## A.F.

АС, есть такая вероятность :)
поскольку в июне, во время очередного журналисткого пресс-тура на МВЗ (по теме Ми-38) там можно было видеть в "живом" состоянии борта 35, 36 (с шариком) и 37. А 38 - нет :)
Любопытна также фраза в годовом отчете Роствертола за 2010 год об "основных направлениях развития общества":



> Освоение производства вертолета Ми-28НЭ *с двойным управлением*
> и оборудованием, отвечающим требованиям инозаказчиков.


При этом в 2010 году уже:



> Выполнены работы по Ми-28НЭ:
> 1. оформлено в установленном порядке Дополнение к Техническим условиям на изготовление вертолета Ми-28НЭ;
> 2. выполнен перевод на английский язык ЭД вертолета Ми-28НЭ;
> 3. обеспечено проведение демонстрационных полетов вертолета Ми-28НЭ на территории Инозаказчика «356».


и



> Выполнены работы по Ми-28УБ:
> 1. оформлены в установленном порядке Технические условия на изготовление вертолета Ми-28УБ ОП-1;
> 2. сформирована группа специалистов и организованы рабочие места для работы с 3D моделью вертолета Ми-28УБ.

----------


## APKAH

*AC*
Именно так, это подтверждает номер "40202" нанесенный на балке вертолета




> 02-02● Ми-28Н №38 желтый з/н 34012840202, выпуск–2007 – (2-я установочная партия), ОКБ Миля, 2010 – дооборудование на  МВЗ по перечню ОКБ для продолжения КЛИ, в сентябре 2010 года принимал участие в демонстрационных полетах в Индии как Ми-28НЭ

----------


## AC

> *AC*
> Именно так, это подтверждает номер "40202" нанесенный на балке вертолета


Гениально, блин!
Как же я сам не допёр то до номера!!!???  :Biggrin:  :Confused: 
Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

*to A.F.:*
А Вы видели репортаж twower из Торжка?
http://twower.livejournal.com/575649.html
Там в отстое сильно поюзанные №№32 и 34... Их не собираются восстанавливать и использовать?

----------


## Бобер

> *Бобер*, спасибо за фотки! А они как давно сделаны? Просто Ми-38 ОП-1 (видно на 3-м снимке) тут совсем раздербаненый еще, без ТВ7-117 и редуктора, а его ж вроде как на МАКСе должны показывать чуть ли не летающим. Как впрочем и Ми-34С1 (ОП-1 или ОП-2?), тут тоже в кадр попавший


сорри. не могу много говорить. достаточно фоток и так много говорящих. с трудом сделанных.

----------


## A.F.

> Там в отстое сильно поюзанные №№32 и 34... Их не собираются восстанавливать и использовать?


Ну про 34 (35103, он же 01-03) в МВЗшном годовом отчете за 2010 год сказано "восстановлен и передан в в/ч". Видимо в Торжок на баланс? Аналогично сказано и про 33 (35102) - последний вроде как в воронежское училище убыл?
А про борт 32 (35101 или 01-01) история пока умалчивает... Можно предположить, что донором станет (или уже стал).

----------


## APKAH

> *to A.F.:*
> А Вы видели репортаж twower из Торжка?
> http://twower.livejournal.com/575649.html
> Там в отстое сильно поюзанные №№32 и 34... Их не собираются восстанавливать и использовать?


Репортаж хороший, просматривал тщательно каждую фотографию в надежде обнаружить заводской номер, но ничего похожего не обнаружил...Кто в курсе где у 28-ого можно обнаружить заводской/серийный номер?  :Rolleyes: 

 Как раз недавно №32 и №34 упоминались на соседней ветке "Ми-28 история серий":



> 32 и 34 не на хранении, а на запчасти пойдут, в частности для укомплектования 43-го который сейчас на заводе

----------


## boyan

> .Кто в курсе где у 28-ого можно обнаружить заводской/серийный номер?


В паспортах на ПКИ :)

----------


## AC

> Аналогично сказано и про 33 (35102) - последний вроде как в воронежское училище убыл?


Не "вроде как", а убыл -- миллион фото и видео его уже оттуда  :Smile:

----------


## Бобер

еще немного фоток

----------


## Антон

> еще немного фоток


Бобер, а ми28 может взлетать по самолётному? Раньше вроде в РЛЭ было ограничение на самолётный взлёт.

----------


## Бобер

> Бобер, а ми28 может взлетать по самолётному? Раньше вроде в РЛЭ было ограничение на самолётный взлёт.


любой вертолет может взлететь по самолетному. что ему мешает? 
ограничения наверняка есть, особенно в руководстве по эксплуатации.

----------


## Pilot

насколько мне известно, все Ми-28 из Торжка должны пройти ремонт и доработки, потом опять вернутся в Торжок

----------


## Антон

> любой вертолет может взлететь по самолетному. что ему мешает? 
> ограничения наверняка есть, особенно в руководстве по эксплуатации.


Ну в случае с Ми28 ему мешает пушка-т.е.при тангаже  0 и меньше, есть вероятность цепануть  пушкой землю.

----------


## Бобер

> Ну в случае с Ми28 ему мешает пушка-т.е.при тангаже  0 и меньше, есть вероятность цепануть  пушкой землю.


возможно и есть вероятность цепануть. думаю все это оговорено в рэ.
но, ответ на ваш вопрос выше. :Smile:

----------


## boyan

> Бобер, а ми28 может взлетать по самолётному? Раньше вроде в РЛЭ было ограничение на самолётный взлёт.


Читаем крайнее РЛЭ Кн1. раздел2  п.2.4 Прочие ограничения.

2.4.2.	Минимальные размеры площадки (ширина  х  длина) составляют, м:
-	для взлета и посадки по-вертолетному при отсутствии препятствий в секторах взлета и захода на посадку ...........................……….	50 х 50;
-	для взлета и посадки по-вертолетному при наличии препятствий вы-сотой до 10 м в секторах взлета и захода на посадку .............	50 х 180;
-	для посадки по-самолетному размеры площадки в зависимости от высоты расположения площадки над уровнем моря, должны быть не менее:
•	на высотах до 1500 м ....................................…...........  ...........	50 х 250;
•	на высотах 1500...3000 м ..................................….............  .....	50 х 350;
•	на высотах 3000...4000 м ......................................….........  .....	50 х 450.
Примечание.	Поверхность площадки (покрытие и состояние грунта) должна обеспечивать безопасный пробег вертолета после приземления.

Отсюда делаем вывод про ограничения на взлет посадку по самолетному

----------


## Бобер

> Читаем крайнее РЛЭ Кн1. раздел2  п.2.4 Прочие ограничения.
> 
> 2.4.2.	Минимальные размеры площадки (ширина  х  длина) составляют, м:
> -	для взлета и посадки по-вертолетному при отсутствии препятствий в секторах взлета и захода на посадку ...........................……….	50 х 50;
> -	для взлета и посадки по-вертолетному при наличии препятствий вы-сотой до 10 м в секторах взлета и захода на посадку .............	50 х 180;
> -	для посадки по-самолетному размеры площадки в зависимости от высоты расположения площадки над уровнем моря, должны быть не менее:
> •	на высотах до 1500 м ....................................…...........  ...........	50 х 250;
> •	на высотах 1500...3000 м ..................................….............  .....	50 х 350;
> •	на высотах 3000...4000 м ......................................….........  .....	50 х 450.
> ...


вопрос был про взлет.
раз про взлет не сказано, значит можно.

----------


## boyan

> вопрос был про взлет.
> раз про взлет не сказано, значит можно.


Нет нельзя. Следующий пункт 2.5 в нем написано что запрещено осуществлять взлет по самолетному до проведения специальных летных испытаний.

----------


## Pilot

Полигон Нальчик

----------


## An-Z

Ашулук, "Щит-Союза-2011"

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Скан картинки из журнала "Взлет" 11.2012. Статья "Радар для Ми-28Н".




Ми-28 - Page 201 - ED Forums

----------


## Djoker

Стрельбы Ми-28Н (на 9:54):

----------


## Djoker



----------


## aviator

*Djoker*  )))))

----------


## Djoker

Стелс-версия Ми-28:



Art of Roman Kochnev: Some artwork for Tower 2 film

----------


## Djoker

Кабина штурмана-оператора Ми-28УБ:

----------


## Djoker

НСЦИ-В для Ми-28Н:







http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/danila98/album/156316/

----------


## Djoker



----------


## kabuki

16.12.2013

Газовка 3 бортов




+ 2 борта перед взлётом

----------


## kabuki

Ми-28УБ
13.02.2014

----------


## Djoker

Кабина Ми-28Н:



50 желтый - Прочие мероприятия - Статьи - Новости - RuSpotting - Сообщество споттеров

----------


## AC

> Кабина Ми-28Н:
> 
> 
> 
> 50 желтый - Прочие мероприятия - Статьи - Новости - RuSpotting - Сообщество споттеров


Там много хайрезов (целых три фотоотчётных альбома выдаются), кстати, если кликать на фотки по ссылке выше...

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Ми-28Н (RF-95315) (05-белый) ВВС*

На красных треугольных флажках написан номер 43292105

----------


## Djoker

Fun-тест: Лопасти власти | TopGear

----------


## aviator

Над Точкой

----------


## Алеут

Иракцы осваивают потихоньку...

----------


## maximprikhodko

Выложил у себя в блоге большой фоторепортаж с Ми-28Н, который я отщелкал на Helirussia-2014



Буду рад, если кому-то покажется интересным и/или полезным.

Фоторепортаж по Ми-28Н

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Ми-28Н (RF-95323) (10-белый) ВВС*

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> Ми-28 ВВС Ирака


50 желтый - Прочие мероприятия - Статьи - Новости - RuSpotting - Сообщество споттеров

----------


## KURYER

> 50 желтый - Прочие мероприятия - Статьи - Новости - RuSpotting - Сообщество споттеров


Чёрт побери этих врунов :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Чёрт побери этих врунов


Возможно "работа у них такая"...

----------


## KURYER

16 марта 2016 испытания Ми-28НЭ с двойным управлением

----------


## OKA

"Фотокорреспондент ATO.ru Федор Борисов подготовил фотоотчет с "Роствертола" о производстве и испытаниях новой машины."



ФОТОГАЛЕРЕИ | Авиатранспортное обозрение

----------


## Djoker

Ми-28НЭ с двойным управлением





https://vk.com/wall-68378580_10198

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

*«Роствертол». Производство вертолётов семейства Ми-26Т, Ми-28Н и Ми-35М*













Ещё фото:
«Роствертол». Производство вертолётов семейства Ми-26Т, Ми-28Н и Ми-35М - Gelio (Степанов Слава)

----------


## lindr

на одном из фото видно ...-04 на одном из алжирских.

----------


## Nasok



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Встретилось, может и было уже. Какая-то англоязычная документалка :

----------


## kabuki

> Встретилось, может и было уже. Какая-то англоязычная документалка


Это старая передача с канала RTG, просто переведённая на английский. Изначально она на русском.

----------


## kabuki

Ещё фотки с первого висения Ми-28НМ

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

> На военном аэродроме на окраине города Пушкин в Ленинградской области 23 ноября представителям прессы был продемонстрирован комплекс мероприятий по подготовке вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» на режим зимней эксплуатации. Инженерно-технический состав аэродрома проверил работоспособность всех систем, агрегатов, узлов и оборудования, произвели перетяжку тросов органов управления вертолетом, проверили систему охлаждения и газовоздушные тракты двигателя, произвели контрольный осмотр техники и произвели замену масла и специальных жидкостей.


















Подготовки вертолетов Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник» к зимним условиям эксплуатации - Авиационная фотография и споттинг от AlexBabashov.com

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## kabuki

Ми-28НМ ОП-1
13.10.2016

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Ми-28 и Bell-407 под Мосулом :

----------


## Djoker

Кореновск, 26-27 января









Ещё фото:
https://www.yuga.ru/articles/society/7838.html

----------


## Djoker

> Занятия по пилотированию на специализированном тренажере экипажа вертолета Ми-28Н










https://vk.com/wall-133441491_30159

----------


## Djoker

Первый серийный Ми-28УБ?


✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## OKA

"Сегодня исполняется 25 лет уникальной и единственной в своем роде авиационной группе высшего пилотажа Воздушно-космических сил (ВКС) «Беркуты», выполняющей полеты на современных боевых вертолетах Ми-28Н «Ночной охотник».

11 апреля 1992 года созданная пилотажная группа на аэродроме Кубинка совершила первые демонстрационные полёты, приняв участие в воздушно-спортивном празднике, посвящённом Дню космонавтики.

За четверть века экипажи «Беркутов» стали постоянными участниками военных парадов на Красной площади, Московского авиакосмического салона МАКС, конкурса «Авиадартс», международного военно-технического форума «Армия» и других мероприятий. Летчики авиагруппы принимали участие в воздушных показах в городах Воронеж, Самара, Рязань, Тула, Владимир, Тверь, Геленджик, Ржев, Сызрань и многих других.

Сегодня авиационную группу высшего пилотажа возглавляет начальник Центра боевого применения и переучивания летного состава армейской авиации полковник Андрей Попов.

Департамент информации и массовых коммуникаций Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

С фото :



Пилотажной группе ВКС «Беркуты» 25 лет : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны России добавил(-а) 8 новых фото.

Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-28 готовят «Ночных охотников» к взлету"



https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...92252324350852

----------


## Avia M

"Опираясь на лопасть"... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

С "рожками"... :Smile:

----------


## Nasok

Алжирец.

----------


## Avia M

Чёткое соблюдение предупреждений!

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

----------


## kabuki

Ми-28НМ ОП-1
23.05.2017

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Посмотрел на "Т24", понравилось...

https://youtu.be/6sd5tCsvvHI

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Про парад :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1093664.html

----------


## OKA

"  3D тренажер СТВ-28 для обучения пилотов вертолетов Ми-28НЭ в училище армейской авиации в Багдаде

 

3D тренажер СТВ-28 для обучения пилотов  вертолетов Ми-28НЭ в училище армейской авиации в Багдаде.Репортаж занятия по пилотированию на специализированном тренажере экипажа вертолета Ми-28НЭ опубликован на официальном YouTube-канале министерства обороны Ирака. Тренажер разработан в ЦНТУ «Динамика» в 2009 году по заказу Министерства обороны РФ и предназначен для обучения и тренировки летного состава по основным задачам, связанным с пилотированием, навигацией и боевым применением вертолета Ми-28Н. Тренажер разработан в кооперации с ОАО «МВЗ им. М.Л. Миля», и ООО «Константа-Дизайн».




Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1321909.html

----------


## Avia M

«Ночной охотник» показал новую фигуру высшего пилотажа.
Вертолет выполнил перемещение в пространстве «по горизонтальной спирали» на скорости свыше 90 километров в час.

https://youtu.be/lFDBfjKNEWk

----------


## kabuki

> «Ночной охотник» показал новую фигуру высшего пилотажа.
> Вертолет выполнил перемещение в пространстве «по горизонтальной спирали» на скорости свыше 90 километров в час.
> 
> https://youtu.be/lFDBfjKNEWk


Такая "новая" фигура, что я её видел ещё в одном американском документальном фильме 1991 года, где OH-6A точно такой же пилотаж показывает.
Подозреваю, что и другие вертолёты это могут делать.

----------


## Avia M

> Такая "новая" фигура, что я её видел ещё в одном американском документальном фильме 1991 года, где OH-6A точно такой же пилотаж показывает.


Возможно, новая для "Охотника" или группы съёмочной... :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

кадры первого применения легкой многоцелевой управляемой ракеты (ЛМУР) – новейшей ракеты для вертолета Ми-28НМ, который в ближайшее время поступит на вооружение российской армии.https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...medium=desktop

https://youtu.be/wE2tNfvceGQ

----------


## OKA

" Кадры первого применения легкой многоцелевой управляемой ракеты (ЛМУР) - новейшего боеприпаса для вертолёта Ми-28НМ, который в ближайшее время поступит на вооружение российской армии, показал в воскресенье телеканал "Звезда".
       Как сообщил генконструктор АО "Московского вертолетного завода им. М.Л.Миля" Виталий Щербина, это первая в России многофункциональная вертолетная ракета класса воздух-воздух / воздух-поверхность с головкой самонаведения.
       "Это ракета повышенной боевой мощи, которая работает как по наземным целям (в том числе, по всем образцам танковой техники), так и по подводным и надводным целям", - сообщил он в эфире "Звезды".
       Отмечается, что ракета способна действовать со значительных расстояний. Тем самым, новейший вертолет Ми-28НМ будет способен уничтожать все виды целей, которые определены для армейской авиации вне зоны действия любой войсковой противовоздушной обороны.
       "В опасную зону экипаж больше не входит. К этому долго шли, это прорыв, действительно", - отметил генконструктор.
       Ми-28НМ - новая модификация боевого Ми-28Н "Ночной охотник". Работы над вертолётом начались в 2009 году. Сообщалось, что он будет оснащен принципиально новым локатором, который позволит вести круговой обзор, а также будет иметь новое высокоточное оружие, современную систему управления и "стеклянную кабину", в которой практически нет механических приборов и классических панелей управления."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...510940&lang=RU

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

https://rg.ru/2019/07/04/reg-ufo/let...sti-mi-28.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Вертолет Ми-28 https://vk.com/mi28_havoc

----------


## AMCXXL

Ми-28Н  *RF-13627  Nº64*  (ранее №223)
https://vk.com/rus_army_today?z=phot...8758_272316728

----------


## Fencer

Алжирский Ми-28НЭ с БКО Витебск/Президент-С

----------


## Fencer

Ударный вертолет Ми-28 https://fotosn.ru/2021/07/07/%d1%83%...0%bc%d0%b8-28/

----------

